# A few new pictures from my 125g fowlr



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

Some pics from my 125g FOWLR


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

Loving the loin fish!!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Love that Lionfish. I'll have one someday!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

gorgeous shots!!!!!! holy moly


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

The first and last shots are fantastic!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Good looking fish!

How does the bare bottom set up work for you?


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

I love the barebottom with filter socks. I have no detecable nitrates. I just change 30g every 2 weeks, and the filter socks every couple of days. And I think in the long run when the fish get larger and the bioload increases it will really pay off. I have a lot of flow to keep as much in suspension as possible, and what settles settles in two spots for easy siphoning.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Awesome blue tang shot man love that pic....great looking tank


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice shots Sir-

Them lion fish sure are a neat looking fish-Whats their temperment like?

That blue tang,sure does have some excellent coloration to it-

Thanks for posting them up for us...


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

he isn't aggressive at all. just eats what he can, but you have to be careful what you mix them with. the lionfish will get picked on by most angels and triggers.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

welsher7 said:


> he isn't aggressive at all. just eats what he can, but you have to be careful what you mix them with. the lionfish will get picked on by most angels and triggers.


HMMM-What about my fire angel-Would that pick on one Sir?Other than that I dont have ne triggers and dont plan on adding ne more angels either...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

gorgeous pics!!!!!!!!! any more full tank shots since u added the fish??


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

I will take some tomorrow and post them.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

well ??


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

more pics more pics


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

wish i could see the pics wes i remember when u first started man

hope you are still researching!!!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

pics are not there? for me?


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

I don't remember what pictures were up but here is what I have right now. Now the tank is a reef tank.
just got the tank








filled rock added








reascaped and added sand








most current picture, maybe about a month old








the fish:
Tomato Clown








Sargassum triggerfish 6"








sailfin tang 3"








yellow tang 6"








Hippo tang 6"








Zebra eel 30"








Russells lionfish 8"


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Very nice welsher, might I add ur avatar looks to be missing too... stupid photobucket, there a bucket of crap! Anyway, dude are the pics a month old from start to now, or a month from which the picture was taken, cause if thats a month old tank woooweee! The color from first LR shot to now is crazy growth! lol I am assuiming the tank is a year or so based on coraline growth. But very nice tank welsher!


----------



## Ahmed (Jun 23, 2007)

This is my next ambition. I tried to setup a reef tank last year and failed miserably! It's not easy at all!


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

The first pictures were taken in july of last year. the tank first saw water on july 4, so it's just under a year old. Once I get the calcium reactor hooked up everything should really start to take off. If you take your time and have patience then sw can be pretty easy. Its just getting the levels right from the start.


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

Here is an up to date FTS


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Great looking tank man... well done








added anything new?


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

I have lost some of the sps that I had. I just couldn't keep the nitrates low enough for them with all the fish I have. I'm much more of a fish person anways. My current fish list is:
7-8" Russells lionfish
5-6" Sargassum trigger
6" Yellow tang
6" Hippo tang
4" Tomato clownfish
3" sailfin tang
3" Kole tang
28+" Zebra eel
I think I will be overstocked in the long run, but I keep a close on water parameters. I change 30g about every 10 days. I'm alos going to upgrade my skimmer. I think I'm going to get an Octopus Pro 300 before the summer ends.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

nice


----------

